# Of Celebrimbor.....



## redline2200 (Jan 17, 2003)

This is a incredibly easy question but I don't have my books on me so i cant remember it. Who was the father of Celebrimbor? His grandfather was Feanor, but which of the sons of Feanor had Celebrimbor?


----------



## Gothmog (Jan 17, 2003)

Celebrimbor 'Hand of Silver', son of Curufin, who remained in Nargothrond when his father was expelled.


----------



## jallan (Jan 17, 2003)

Christopher Tolkien summarizes what his father said about Celebrimbor in various writings in note 7 to "Of Dwarves and Men", _The Peoples of Middle-earth_.

To summarize, first:


> ... he was of Noldorin origin and one of the survivors of Gondolin where he had been one of Turgon's greatest artificers.


He so apears in the text _The Elessar_, but Tolkien wrote a note on it that it would be better to 'make him a descendant of Fëanor".

Accordingly in the second edition of _The Lord of the Rings_, in the Tale of Years of the Second Age, Tolkien added the sentence: 'Celebrimbor was lord of Eregion and the greatest of their craftsmen; he was descended from Fëanor.'

On one of his own copies of the book, after it was printed, Tolkien jotted down some speculations as to Celebrimbor's exact ancestry, where he writes that it "seems probable that _Celebrinbaur_ (silverfisted, > _Celebrimbor_) was the son of Curufin" and relates the version from which Christopher Tolkien obtained the information for two passages in the published _Silmarillion_.

But in a later passage written in 1968 Celebrimbor becomes instead one of the Teleri who accompanied Celeborn to Middle-earth. (In this version Celeborn was one of the Teleri, not one of the Sindar, and he and Galadriel and three Teleri sailed to Middle-earth in Celeborn's own ship directly following the slaughter at the Havens.)

Finally, in "Of Dwarves and Men", written in 1969 or later, Celebrimbor becomes one of the Sindar, descended from Daeron.

But Christopher Tolkien thinks that if his father had remembered that he had called Celebrimbor a descendant of Fëanor in _The Lord of the Rings_ he would have felt himself bound by it, and not made the later changes.


----------



## redline2200 (Jan 17, 2003)

thats kinda weird, but thanks alot for putting all that time into answering my question.


----------

